# child-chilled, missed-mist y seize-sees



## Henrik Larsson

Se pronuncian igual child-chilled, missed-mist y seize-sees ?

SALU2


----------



## VenusEnvy

Se pronuncian igual:
missed-mist    Sí
seize-sees    Sí
child-chilled   No. La_ i _ en _child _ es como la _i _ en _ice_. (Dicen que es una_ i _ larga.) Se pronuncian _chilled _ como _grilled_. Es decir que es como la _i _ en _fish_.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Ups! Lo de child-chilled sobraba. Creía que child se pronunciaba como children sin el -en.

Aprovecho el post para saber si stilled y stilt se pronuncian igual.


----------



## QUIJOTE

Let's see if it work, if not I will edit.


http://www.merriam-webster.com/cgi-bin/audio.pl?child001.wav=child

http://www.merriam-webster.com/cgi-bin/audio.pl?stilt001.wav=stilt


Stilled I don't know perhaps you mean still as in being quiet?


----------



## Maeron

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Aprovecho el post para saber si stilled y stilt se pronuncian igual.



Que no, en la palabra "_stilled_" la "*d*" suena como "*d*" y no como "*t*". La regla que aplica es que la "*-ed*" se pronuncia como "*d*" después de una vocal o una consonante sonora, como es la "*l*".


----------



## ilingualbay

Pero mucha gente dice ''d'' en vez de ''t'' en todo caso, cuando habla rápidamente. Creo que nadie se fijare en la diferencia, si no está escuchando con cuidado.

Si alguien tiene el tiempo libre para ayudarme con mi gramatica interesante, apreciare mucho correcciónes.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Lo de stilled lo decia porque en teoria still puede ser verbo... to still = acallar

Por cierto, se pronuncian igual board y bored?

Y otra cosa: "start" se pronuncia siempre con "ch" al final?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Por cierto, se pronuncian igual board y bored?


Sí.



			
				Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Y otra cosa: "start" se pronuncia siempre con "ch" al final?


No, en absoluto. ¿Qué te hace pensar que sí? ¿Lo leiste en algun parte?

Se pronuncia "start" como parece, todas las letras como son.


----------



## QUIJOTE

http://www.merriam-webster.com/cgi-bin/audio.pl?start001.wav=start

If it helps.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Sí.
> 
> 
> No, en absoluto. ¿Qué te hace pensar que sí? ¿Lo leiste en algun parte?
> 
> Se pronuncia "start" como parece, todas las letras como son.



En un video que tengo se oye claramente como se prouncia "start" con una "ch" final. Tambien lo miré en el mismo enlace que ha puesto QUIJOTE, o sea aquí:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/cgi-...rt001.wav=start

Ahí veo que se pronuncia con "ch" final... o quizás son alucinaciones mías.


----------



## VenusEnvy

¿Tal vez tu pronuncias la "ch" diferente que yo?

Desafortunadamente, no puedo abrir los archivos de sonido en mi computadora de trabajo.


----------



## germinal

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> En un video que tengo se oye claramente como se prouncia "start" con una "ch" final. Tambien lo miré en el mismo enlace que ha puesto QUIJOTE, o sea aquí:
> 
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/cgi-...rt001.wav=start
> 
> Ahí veo que se pronuncia con "ch" final... o quizás son alucinaciones mías.


 

There is a word:   Starch  = almidón      


Germinal.


.


----------



## Maeron

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> http://www.merriam-webster.com/cgi-...rt001.wav=start
> 
> Ahí veo que se pronuncia con "ch" final... o quizás son alucinaciones mías.



Temo que sí, es tu alucinación. Lo escuché, y creo que lo que te hace oír esa "*ch*" fantasma, es la aspiración de la "*t*" en inglés, que la distingue de la "*t*" en español. Los angloparlantes que aprenden español, igual como los hispanoparlantes que aprenden inglés, pueden aproximar la "*t*" del otro idioma con la "*t*" del propio, pero tarde o temprano encontrarán problemas (como has visto en tu caso) si no perciben la diferencia. Para tener una idea de la *t* en inglés, imagínate un inglés con acento muy fuerte intentando pronunciar unas palabras como "titubear", "titila", "astuto" etc.

Aquí tienes los archivos .wav de "_starch _" y de "_start_" para poder escuchar los dos, alternándolos hasta lograr distinguirlos. ¡Suerte!

Sigue una lista de otros pares de palabras:
cat  - catch 
eat  - each 
rote  - roach 
out  - ouch


----------



## panjandrum

I might ask how you pronounce Loch, as in the Scottish Loch Ness, but that would be rather too much of a tease, I think, for non-celts


----------



## Maeron

panjandrum said:
			
		

> I might ask how you pronounce Loch, as in the Scottish Loch Ness, but that would be rather too much of a tease, I think, for non-celts



Well, to tell the truth I've never heard a native speaker pronounce it. How different is it from the Spanish "*j*"?


----------



## panjandrum

Maeron said:
			
		

> Well, to tell the truth I've never heard a native speaker pronounce it. How different is it from the Spanish "*j*"?


I was just about to surrender completely (as a non-Spanish speaker) when I realised of course that I DO know (well, I think I know) what a Spanish "*j*" is like And the analogy is remarkable.
As I hear it, the "*ch*" in Loch is perhaps a bit more guttural than Spanish "*j*".
But that was when I was thinking about an initial "j".
What about Rioja? The match is uncanny.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Subo este post para ver si alguien me dice si tolled-told, lice-lies y poll-pole se pronuncian igual.


----------



## charmedboi82

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Subo este post para ver si alguien me dice si tolled-told, lice-lies y poll-pole se pronuncian igual.



lies:  laiz
lice:  lai's


----------



## Maeron

¿Y qué tal de _start_-_starch_, ya lograste distinguirlas?


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Maeron said:
			
		

> ¿Y qué tal de _start_-_starch_, ya lograste distinguirlas?



Claro, si lo oyes con calma claro, pero en una conversación normal, en que se habla rápido supongo que no sería capaz. Las otras que has puesto si que las diferencio sin problemas. Pero para mi lo peor es diferenciar breathe-breed, dare-there, got-gut, cat-cut.

PD: Alguien podría explicarme que es exactamente un ALMIDÓN (starch)?


----------



## Edwin

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Alguien podría explicarme que es exactamente un ALMIDÓN (starch)?





> almidón.
> (Del art. ár. al- y el gr. ἄμυλον, lat. amy̆lum, b. lat. amidum).
> 1. m. Hidrato de carbono que constituye la principal reserva energética de casi todos los vegetales. Tiene usos alimenticios e industriales.
> Fuente: DRAE



Para leer más en castellano: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Almidón

en inglés
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Starch


----------



## Maeron

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Claro, si lo oyes con calma claro, pero en una conversación normal, en que se habla rápido supongo que no sería capaz. Las otras que has puesto si que las diferencio sin problemas. Pero para mi lo peor es diferenciar breathe-breed, dare-there, got-gut, cat-cut.



start-starch 
Lastimamente no cuento con la tecnología para grabar dos frases contrastantes y ponerlas aquí pero seguramente hay una gran diferencia entre:

When are you going to start it?
When are you going to starch it?

En la primera, "start it" se escucha como "startit", con la segunda _t_ (star*t*it) muy suave, en cambio en el segundo suena como "star-chit". Creo que la diferencia no se oculta en el habla normal, sino que se exagera.

En cuanto a las otras palabras, para los primeros dos pares (_breathe-breed, dare-there_) hay que tomar en cuenta que la *d* en inglés tiene poco en común con la *d* en español: es mucho más fuerte, y casí parece más a la *t* española que la *d*. En cambio, la *th *parece a la *z *castellana: para pronunciar "breathe", piensa en pronunciar "_briiz_". Para la par "*o*"-"*u*", como recurren a sonidos que no existen en español, sólo puedo aconsejar escuchar bien a los ejemplos y tratar de reproducirlos.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Gracias Edwin y Maeron por la HELP.

Por cierto, se pronuncian igual wins-wince, throws-throes, sins-since, slough-slew, dawn-don (imagino que no aunque), sheer-shear, mind-mined. ?


----------



## VenusEnvy

My opinion only:

wins-wince  
I pronounce wins as _win-z_
I pronounce wince as _win-t-s_ 
throws-throes
I would imagine yes.
But, I have never heard of the latter word.

sins-since   
I pronounce sins as _sin-z_
I pronounce since as _sin-t-s_

slough-slew   
There are two different pronunciations for slough.
(I actually pronounced it as something different. Perhaps I am thinking of a different word...)
I pronounce slew as _sl-ew_

dawn-don   
This differs by region of the US.

sheer-shear   

mind-mined


----------



## germinal

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Gracias Edwin y Maeron por la HELP.
> 
> Por cierto, se pronuncian igual wins-wince, throws-throes, sins-since, slough-slew, dawn-don (imagino que no aunque), sheer-shear, mind-mined. ?


 

Por desgracia no es cierto Henrik - The _s_ in _wins_ and _sins _both sound like the_ ss_ in Larsson and the _c_ in wince and since sounds like the _c_ in gracias (S Amer - not Spanish).   

In dawn the _a_ sound is nearer to the Spanish aun than to _don (to put clothes on) _which sounds like the spanish_ Don_

Slough is a tough one even for the Brits as it has two different sounds and several meanings.

Slough 1.    Rhymes with cow, how, and means a swamp or a deep muddy hole.    Also metaphorically a deep depression - hopelessness.

Slough 2.    Rhymes with snuff, puff, stuff, and can mean _to shed, cast off dead skin, cast away playing cards in a game, or it can mean the actual skin etc that is shed by a snake or other creature as it is outgrown.   _You can also _slough off_ friends when you are tired of them.

The rest are OK I think.     


Germinal.    


.


----------



## charmedboi82

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> Gracias Edwin y Maeron por la HELP.
> 
> Por cierto, se pronuncian igual wins-wince, throws-throes, sins-since, slough-slew, dawn-don (imagino que no aunque), sheer-shear, mind-mined. ?



Aunque te han dicho lo contrario, 'slough' y 'slew', si, se pueden pronunciar iguales.


----------



## VenusEnvy

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Aunque te han dicho lo contrario, 'slough' y 'slew', si, se pueden pronunciar iguales.


We (I, Germ, whatever) didn't say that they weren't pronounced the same. We said that there exists two different pronunciations. No one opinion is more valid than another. And, there are probably English-speakers who would pronounce them altogether differently than all of us.


----------



## germinal

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Aunque te han dicho lo contrario, 'slough' y 'slew', si, se pueden pronunciar iguales.


 

Hi charmedboi, Maybe you could give us an example of the context in which this_ slew_ pronunciation is used? 

As Venus says, there are many different accents in America and also in Britain and other English-speaking countries. I was giving the generally accepted British pronunciation that's all. 


Germinal.


.


----------



## charmedboi82

germinal said:
			
		

> Hi charmedboi, Maybe you could give us an example of the context in which this_ slew_ pronunciation is used?
> 
> As Venus says, there are many different accents in America and also in Britain and other English-speaking countries. I was giving the generally accepted British pronunciation that's all.
> 
> 
> Germinal.
> 
> 
> .



Well, seeing as how it can be an alternate spelling for 'slew', no example should really be needed.  I guess it's mainly a spelling thing.  Since Venus is from my 'neck of the woods', I'm sure she pronounces it as I do.


----------



## germinal

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Well, seeing as how it can be an alternate spelling for 'slew', no example should really be needed. I guess it's mainly a spelling thing. Since Venus is from my 'neck of the woods', I'm sure she pronounces it as I do.


 

What I was asking was which of the different meanings of _slough_ does your pronunciation _slew _refer to - shedding of skin or a swamp - or do you pronounce it the same whatever the meaning?    


Germinal.


.


----------



## charmedboi82

germinal said:
			
		

> What I was asking was which of the different meanings of _slough_ does your pronunciation _slew _refer to - shedding of skin or a swamp - or do you pronounce it the same whatever the meaning?
> 
> 
> Germinal.
> 
> 
> .



Neither.  Although I know that the word also means that, I don't use it for either of the two.  I use it to mean 'a lot'.


----------



## germinal

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> Neither. Although I know that the word also means that, I don't use it for either of the two. I use it to mean 'a lot'.


 

Well that explains everything!    Your word _slew _is spelled as _slew _and not _slough.   _

Encarta World English Dictionary:

_Slew:   US  a large quantity or number of something (informal)   They hit us with a whole slew of complaints. _

We use this American slang in this country too.    


Germinal.


.


----------



## charmedboi82

germinal said:
			
		

> Well that explains everything!    Your word _slew _is spelled as _slew _and not _slough.   _
> 
> Encarta World English Dictionary:
> 
> _Slew:   US  a large quantity or number of something (informal)   They hit us with a whole slew of complaints. _
> 
> We use this American slang in this country too.
> 
> 
> Germinal.
> 
> 
> .



That's not true.  It has two spellings.  It's spelled both ways.


----------



## Maeron

germinal said:
			
		

> In *dawn *the _a_ sound is nearer to the Spanish *aun *than to *don *(to put clothes on) which sounds like the spanish *Don*



This varies by region. In my native variety of Canadian English, we pronounce them the same. Also _caught_--_cot_ are the same, in contrast to many parts of the U.S. where they are differentiated. What about Britain?


----------



## germinal

charmedboi82 said:
			
		

> That's not true. It has two spellings. It's spelled both ways.


 


Fine Charmedboi - I only have my dictionary but you are on the ground there so I'm not going to argue.   


Germinal.


.


----------



## germinal

Maeron said:
			
		

> This varies by region. In my native variety of Canadian English, we pronounce them the same. Also _caught_--_cot_ are the same, in contrast to many parts of the U.S. where they are differentiated. What about Britain?


 

Hi Maeron, Accents vary throughout Britain, Ireland, the USA, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa and anywhere where English is spoken and if people trying to help others with their pronunciation had to take all these into account then things would soon grind to a halt. 

I know things are different on that side of the pond and when I speak about pronunciation I am talking about that which I think (and I may be wrong even about this) is generally accepted in Britain. 

In Britain there is a sort of tacit agreement to regard the sort of English used on the BBC news as pretty standard. Also, most good dictionaries will give the standard pronunciation for English words but this is not much use to someone from Spain, say, who is trying to get a handle on the language as they are working from a different set of phonetics. 

My examples were very approximate as you might expect from a non-Spanish person trying to compare that language with so-called Standard English but imagine that person's perplexity if I tried to explain all the pronunciations used in the various British regions - let alone the provinces of Canada. 


Germinal.


.


----------



## Maeron

germinal said:
			
		

> Hi Maeron, Accents vary throughout Britain, Ireland, the USA, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, South Africa and anywhere where English is spoken and if people trying to help others with their pronunciation had to take all these into account then things would soon grind to a halt.



Well-stated, and a good explanation of the reason why we shouldn't mislead our friend Henrik with statements like 





			
				germinal said:
			
		

> In 'dawn' the _a_ sound is nearer to the Spanish 'aun' than to _'don' (to put clothes on) _which sounds like the spanish_ 'Don'_


 (message #25 in this thread).


----------



## germinal

Maeron said:
			
		

> Well-stated, and a good explanation of the reason why we shouldn't mislead our friend Henrik with statements like (message #25 in this thread).


 

Hello again Maeron - I try my best not to mislead anyone - merely to try to help them and if I said that I thought that aun is a nearer sound than don then that was my honest opinion.    You will see that I did not say that the sound was exactly the same as the awn sound in dawn - just that I thought it was nearer to British English.      Thanks for the reply.   


Germinal.


.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

A todo esto, alguien sabría traducir al castellano "slough" cuando se pronuncia como "slew" y no significa "shed"?

PD: Se pronuncian igual build-billed, won't-wont, quince-queens y dice-dies ?


----------



## Maeron

build - billed  SÍ 
won't - wont  SÍ y NO, ya que wont  admite 2 pronunciaciones; una igual a "_won't_" y la otra igual a "_want_"
quince - queens NO : *1*. la *i* de quince es lo que en inglés se llama " i corta" y es igual a la *i* de "_in_", "_it_", "_pin_", "_sit_", etc., en cambio la *ee* de "queens" es lo que se llama "e larga", y es igual a la *e* de "_leave_", "_meet_", "_seen_", "_hear_", etc. *2*. La *c* de _quince_ se pronuncia *s*, mientras la *s* de _queens_ se pronuncia *z* (el zumbido de la abeja).
dice - dies NO : *1*. La misma diferencia entre la *c* de _dice_ y la *s* de _dies_ como la del par anterior *2*. En algunas regiones (incluyendo la mía) la "*ai*" (como suena en español) de _dice_ es más tensa y corta que la de _dies_. En otras regiones, se pronuncian iguales.


----------



## germinal

Maeron said:
			
		

> build - billed SÍ
> won't - wont SÍ y NO, ya que wont admite 2 pronunciaciones; una igual a "_won't_" y la otra igual a "_want_"
> quince - queens NO : *1*. la *i* de quince es lo que en inglés se llama " i corta" y es igual a la *i* de "_in_", "_it_", "_pin_", "_sit_", etc., en cambio la *ee* de "queens" es lo que se llama "e larga", y es igual a la *e* de "_leave_", "_meet_", "_seen_", "_hear_", etc. *2*. La *c* de _quince_ se pronuncia *s*, mientras la *s* de _queens_ se pronuncia *z* (el zumbido de la abeja).
> dice - dies NO : *1*. La misma diferencia entre la *c* de _dice_ y la *s* de _dies_ como la del par anterior *2*. En algunas regiones (incluyendo la mía) la "*ai*" (como suena en español) de _dice_ es más tensa y corta que la de _dies_. En otras regiones, se pronuncian iguales.


 

Muy buena explicácion Maeron, sinceramente, aunque en mis orejas británicos _won't _y _wont parecen iguales. _


_Germinal._


_Please correct my mistakes. _


----------



## cacahuatita

I know is quite late to correct this but, GERMINAL, orejas is female in spanish, so it's BRITANICAS INSTEAD OF BRITANICOS, it would be BRITANICOS if you write OIDOS...

and for all those who have pronunciation doubts, check out a dicciotionary, there's pronunciation wides in any dictionary


----------



## LizzieUSA

Sí, se puede pronunciar slough como slew. Es más común en USA pronunciarlo así, y refiere a un pantano.

http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/dictionary

http://www.m-w.com/cgi-bin/audio.pl?slough01.wav=slough


----------



## natasha2000

la diferencia entre la T inglés y la T español es que en la T español la punta de la lengua está apoyada en los incisivos, y en la T inglesa, la punta de la lengua está más atras, tocando el paladar. En los dos casos pronuncias una T, pero se producen dos sonidos un poco diferentes, debido a la posición de la punta de la lengua.
Saludos a todos


----------

